# Nocternal pond fish!



## John Scott (May 27, 2011)

We have small but very healthy round pond 5 foot across and around 2 foot deep. It is well established & planted with one internal filter and one external UV pressure filter - water quality good ( and tested). I also use an air pump for extra oxigen.
We have a selection of goldfish, pair of rudd, pair of tench and one small albino channel cat. All the fish are VERY healthy and eat well. HOWEVER, they will NOT come near people and only really come out in the evening and night! We have tried feeding at a regular time, give good selection of food and we can't find any thing that can frighten them. Any suggestions why they are so timid?
I have just registered and this is my first post.
Most of the fish have over wintered ( the filters & pumps on all the time).
15 fish in total - they have been naughty and have been spawning this spring too - though of course they must eat all the eggs.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Since it appears that you've ruled out issues with water quality, it's time to look at the possibility that the fish are being constantly spooked by a predator, such as a cat, heron or mink. Incessant 'spooking' can cause fish to hide up until a time during the day when they feel safe. 

It is unusual for Rudd and Tench to actually feel timid of humans, simply because their natural coloration provides excellent camouflage in a pond environment and Tench are primarily bottom-feeders; they rarely come to the surface for food.

Of course, without actually seeing the pond for myself or without any knowledge of potential predators that might frequent your pond, this is all just a theory. 

Another theory is slightly more psychological and directly relates to the frequency of feedings. How often do you feed the fish? I have seen and heard of pond fish that have reverted to 'wild' behaviour after an extended period without food. When humans come close, the fish spook due to a lack of interaction.


----------



## John Scott (May 27, 2011)

Hi - thanks for the quick reply!
I am not sure about wild creatures - we do get urban foxes but these don't appear during the day, and then the fish are out at night so they are not afraid when it is dark.
Since we have not lost any fish I don't think it is a cat - our cat is not really interested. I shall take a few shots of the little pond and send you them if you would like?
Still you made some helpful suggestions - I will try and go at very late just incase there is something bothering them.
When I am at work my mother does give them a meal at a set time - though they are not seen. The food is gone when she returns so they certainly are eating well.
Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Are you absolutely sure the food is being eaten? It could just be sinking to the bottom of the pond.


----------

